# Tom Hussey:  Reflections Series



## dbeyat45 (Jan 20, 2014)

Check these out .....
http://www.tomhussey.com/#/SERIES  /Reflections/1


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 20, 2014)

"Server not found"


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 20, 2014)

Try now (takes a - short - while to load):  http://www.tomhussey.com/#/SERIES  /Reflections/1


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 20, 2014)

_Funny i don't see that when i look in my mirror, good shots DB_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 20, 2014)

Yep, okay now.  Great series, too true, I stopped looking closely in mirrors when my mother started looking back at me.



A cousin has had the same jolt, he said "I was lookin' in the mirror and saw the 'old man!'" (his Dad.) That was the day he went to a funeral and he said it was creepy thinking about the realisation that he was looking like his father in the mirror that morning,  then walking past his father's tombstone with exactly the same name as his in the afternoon.   That revelation of mortality can come as a shock to the system.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

I remember being in the Eaton Centre in Toronto, going up an escalator, with a mirrored side. I couldn't work out why my mother was following me...when she didn't know where I was.....scary.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

That's funny Vivjen!  I see my father in the mirror.....I am also starting to see my father in my sister that is 10 yrs younger than me and yet when she was young she looked like our mother...strange.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

My parents have grown to look more like each other; like some dogs and their owners!


----------

